# Need input!! For the ultimate Corky rod



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

As the title states I'm looking for some input on what y'all think is the ultimate corky rod for wintertime specks wading of course. It's going to be pretty light and 6'6" or less. Curious as to what y'all think it's attributes need to be and also what kind of action it should be. If y'all think y'all have a blank in mind out it out there. I think it should have good backbone for throwing the heavy lures but also have to be extremely sensitive. What do y'all think? If yall have made one post it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

When I asked in the past I was steered in the direction of the Ranshadow REVIP70M. Cut down to 6'6" from the butt, it's what I use and consider to be a "corky rod." Great for wade fishing. Check out my "Recent build" thread, that's a 6'6" REVIP70M with micro guides.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

johnsons1480 said:


> When I asked in the past I was steered in the direction of the Ranshadow REVIP70M. Cut down to 6'6" from the butt, it's what I use and consider to be a "corky rod." Great for wade fishing. Check out my "Recent build" thread, that's a 6'6" REVIP70M with micro guides.


Sweet build and what was the end weight on it. I like that but not sure if it goes in the stupid light category but looks light for sure. If I'm gonna do it I want it to be sub 3 ounces for sure. Closer to the 2.5 but that's asking for a lot for a rod to throw such heavy lures especially broken backs.







here's a little inspiration guys. Keep it coming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Why would you need super sensitive for a lure? Soft plastic I understand and can agree with but not a lure. Do fish just tap at it and not get 1 of the 6 hook points in them.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Big Bay said:


> Sweet build and what was the end weight on it. I like that but not sure if it goes in the stupid light category but looks light for sure. If I'm gonna do it I want it to be sub 3 ounces for sure. Closer to the 2.5 but that's asking for a lot for a rod to throw such heavy lures especially broken backs.
> here's a little inspiration guys. Keep it coming
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't weighed it, but I can when I get home. Wasn't shooting for super light, but I've never noticed the weight on an all day wade. You would probably have to go to the Immortal version of that blank, IMMP70M, for the weight savings. Published weights are 1.5 vs 1.7 ounces before you cut the blank. I've never built one, but I've seen several builders here who have. It's a higher modulus blank, so you'll probably have to baby it a little more.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

katjim00 said:


> Why would you need super sensitive for a lure? Soft plastic I understand and can agree with but not a lure. Do fish just tap at it and not get 1 of the 6 hook points in them.


In the dead of winter when fishing for big trout the bite can be subtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

johnsons1480 said:


> I haven't weighed it, but I can when I get home. Wasn't shooting for super light, but I've never noticed the weight on an all day wade. You would probably have to go to the Immortal version of that blank, IMMP70M, for the weight savings. Published weights are 1.5 vs 1.7 ounces before you cut the blank. I've never built one, but I've seen several builders here who have. It's a higher modulus blank, so you'll probably have to baby it a little more.


I've got an immortal but it's an xtra fast action which isn't ideal for corkys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Big Bay said:


> I've got an immortal but it's an xtra fast action which isn't ideal for corkys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally speaking, all else held equal, isn't an XF more sensitive than a MF? If you want sensitivity, then go F or XF. I have a 7' St. Croix SCIII M-F that I built recently for soft plastics. That thing is quite sensitive. That wasn't what I wanted for corky fishing, though. Two different tools.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

johnsons1480 said:


> Generally speaking, all else held equal, isn't an XF more sensitive than a MF? If you want sensitivity, then go F or XF. I have a 7' St. Croix SCIII M-F that I built recently for soft plastics. That thing is quite sensitive. That wasn't what I wanted for corky fishing, though. Two different tools.


In basically every application except live bait I believe faster is better but I've heard and believe that a slower action helps when working a corky because on a faster rod one twitch will move the lure more and sometimes on a corky you don't need that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

The one from my post weighs 3.17 oz. Replace the metal winding checks with rubber or no winding checks, no thread or epoxy on the split grip area or between the sk2 seat, and I think you could be sub 3 oz.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

johnsons1480 said:


> The one from my post weighs 3.17 oz. Replace the metal winding checks with rubber or no winding checks, no thread or epoxy on the split grip area or between the sk2 seat, and I think you could be sub 3 oz.


That's pretty good thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Phenix K2


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

irbjd said:


> Phenix K2


I like those a lot and had a chance to fish with one and love it but I'm not sure I can pull the trigger on 220$ plus I have a Northfork blank waiting to be built for me that I got when they were doing half off a couple months ago. I can't wait to see how that rod turns out. K2 might be my next fancy build. I'm sure both are gonna make my immortal seem like an ugly stick. I hope so anyway they cost twice as much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Batson Rev series are really good for the money and have a nice action for Corkys. I've built several on the Immortal series but I agree its an extra fast action, not ideal for Texas winter lure fishing. 

You should take a look at Laguna Custom Rods line up also... they have designed a wading rod specifically for what you are looking for: light (2.0-2.5 oz typical) sensitive, medium power, mod-fast action, length avail from 6'2" to 6'6" - Ask for Victor or Chris they can set you up with all the components.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

teamfirstcast said:


> Batson Rev series are really good for the money and have a nice action for Corkys. I've built several on the Immortal series but I agree its an extra fast action, not ideal for Texas winter lure fishing.
> 
> You should take a look at Laguna Custom Rods line up also... they have designed a wading rod specifically for what you are looking for: light (2.0-2.5 oz typical) sensitive, medium power, mod-fast action, length avail from 6'2" to 6'6" - Ask for Victor or Chris they can set you up with all the components.


I'll check them out for sure next time I'm in town.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Batson "popping" rod med. either Rev or immo.


----------

